# Streaming de films sur freebox à distance ?



## moocan (5 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour à tous,Je cherche depuis un moment une solution pour regarder en streaming des films stockés sur ma freebox, et ce depuis un iPad.
J'ai bien trouvé des solutions plutôt pas mal en réseau local, mais pour le faire à distance quand je suis en déplacement. 
Après plusieurs recherches, eXplayer saurait le faire, mais je ne sais pas comment le configurer (ex: lorsque que je mets l'url  communiquée par free, on me dit qu'elle n'a pas le bon format). 
Donc si l'un d'entre vous a une solution avec eXplayer ou une autre app je suis preneur.
Merci d'avance
Moocan


----------



## RomanoPingu (17 Novembre 2011)

Salut,

je suis dans le même cas que toi !

En local, j'utilise air video (compatible à distance aussi mais je ferme mon PC quand je ne suis pas chez moi, j'aime pas trop enrichir EDF pour rien) car toutes les applis (gratuites) testées ne fonctionnent pas ou très rarement, même sur le réseau local.

A distance, je sèche d'autant plus.

Une aide extérieure serait la bienvenue 


Merci


----------

